# Using a SSD as a boot drive on existing build



## tjlmbklr (May 14, 2009)

Sorry for the confusing title. And I hope this is the best section for my question.

I built my first PC (HTPC) about 2 months ago. All went well and I am very happy. However I was on a budget and was collecting parts for about a year and when I finally got what I need to turn it on I never looked back. I had original ideas of loading my OS (Win7) and all applications on a boot disc. And I was hoping that disc would be a SSD. Well when the budget only allowed for what I had I went with the 1TB internal drive as my primary drive. I do have a older 320GB external that is still holding most of my media but I wish to start utilizing the internal drive for this. As the months when on I kept forgetting I need to go with my original idea.

Well now 2 months later I have many applications loaded on that drive as well as my OS. 

If I were to buy a boot drive (SSD) I hope 64GB will be enough. As I am sure all of you know they are pricey! So can I migrate all my apps and OS (after I transfer all my media to a backup) to the SSD drive and still get my PC to work? Is a reformat inevitable? 

What is my best, easy, least expensive route here?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

IMHO, SSD drives are not worth the money but that's your choice. That being said, you can use an imaging software to transfer your OS to eliminate the need for a reinstall. Acronis is excellent for that application. Seagate and WD both offer a free fully functional version of Acronis.


----------



## tjlmbklr (May 14, 2009)

Tyree said:


> IMHO, SSD drives are not worth the money but that's your choice. That being said, you can use an imaging software to transfer your OS to eliminate the need for a reinstall. Acronis is excellent for that application. Seagate and WD both offer a free fully functional version of Acronis.


I am sure I will figure this out when I get to this point but do you know how to make the PC boot from this drive then? I assume then I wait until I successfully boot to clean up my files from existing drive.


----------

